# 1969? French Terrot



## 2old2race7 (Jul 12, 2015)

Pulled this bike out today for a ride around the neighborhood.  I think this is about a 1969 and I think that is about the last year of the Terrot.  I really enjoy this bike.These are pretty rare in the USA.


----------



## JKT (Jul 12, 2015)

Purple Haze all in my brain, 
lately things don't seem the same,
actin' funny but don't know why,
'scuse me while I kiss the sky....  oh !! wait a minute !! I mean... nice bike !!!


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 12, 2015)

Pure eye candy. The lugs and the detail in striping them puts this one over the top. Kind of like a Plum Crazy Cuda of the bicycle world.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Apr 19, 2016)

May take this one to Ann Arbor.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 19, 2016)

a classy lady

who wouldn't like grape candy stripe?


----------

